# Ogólne > Badania >  Wynik OB

## Goja

czy OB 30/40 jest złe i może być spowodowane bólem kolana

----------


## Patryk86

Nie. Ból jest objawem choroby, tak samo jak wysokie OB. Ból nie jest choroba sam w sobie i nie może być przyczyna wzrostu OB. Natomiast ból kolana i wzrost OB powinien ukierunkować lekarza na szukanie przyczyny choroby w związku z tym bólem. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Patryk86

Natomiast OB jest za wysokie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czy ob 6/12 jest ok?

----------


## masi

ob jest w normie do około 12 zalezy od normy przyjętej w danym laboratorium. Z wiekiem Ob jest wyższe.

----------


## nnn123

Reszta badań w normie? Leukocyty/limfocyty? Lekarz mówił coś o skierowaniu do reumatologa? Przebyta niedawno angina? Gorączka?

----------


## nnn123

PS. Dawniej ob robiło się w 1h i w 2h. Któreś starsze ICD tylko nie pamiętam które. U mnie jeden szpital to jeszcze robi (ale ich nie polecam...).

----------

